# Angel compatibility



## deogan (Oct 10, 2007)

Although Angels are cichlids. But I have my doubts. I want to add white blushing angel and black veil angel to my tank containing oscars, severams, green terror, texas cichlid, fire mouth. Will it be compatible? secondly should I add a pair of both or a single one of each?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

What size tank? Is it heavily planted?


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

I would not add angels with any cichilds whatsoever. I would keep cichlids only with other cichlids, as long as they are compatable. Angels are much slower and would probably get picked on or nipped at due to their long fins.

As EMC asked, how large is your tank? oscars require a great deal of space. I wouldn't also put any other fish in an oscar tank, as the oscars would probably eat them. my GF's parents had 2 oscars in a 100 gal tank and they completely destroyed the plants and decor and killed any fish that was in the tank.

If possible, I personally would separate the oscars out or try to rehome them.


----------



## deogan (Oct 10, 2007)

Tank is 125 gal and not planted. But I have made a lot of hide outs.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

oh cool...i still wouldnt add any more fish to it though. the oscars will grow a pretty good size.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

deogan said:


> Although Angels are cichlids. But I have my doubts.


No doubts as they are cichlids.




deogan said:


> I want to add white blushing angel and black veil angel to my tank containing oscars, severams, green terror, texas cichlid, fire mouth. Will it be compatible?


The following is based on experience with angels and on the literature with the other fish.

Angels are very mild in the "cichlid world" (ie. are typically peaceful).
I have seen mine fighting with each other but very, very rarely harassing other, community fish.

The exception was a large red tail shark who got to harassing a large black angel. Was not too long before the shark was in a cave knowing that harassing the large black angel was not to be in his future again.

Some of the fish which you currently have are very, very aggressive fish ie. the green terror and the texas cichlid.

I doubt that the angels would survive in this environment.




deogan said:


> ... secondly should I add a pair of both or a single one of each?


Although I had one pair of "Buds" the others seemed to enjoy being in trio's.
(Please note that my experience has been with black angels.)

TR


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

In a planted tank, the angels could take over a corner and keep the others out. I think they would beat up oscars and hold their own against severam. I would worry about the about the others. A fish doesn't get a name like green terror by accident.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Bad idea the angels would get ripped apart.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

How many of each fish do you have in the tank?

And btw it couldnt be a planted tank, emc, with the fish he listed


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Without site barriers like plants, angels are a bad idea.


----------



## deogan (Oct 10, 2007)

Got the idea. I have ruled angels out. I will put one flower horn instead


----------

